# Dennis James & Milos Sarcev are not going to jail.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 30, 2005)

Indictment charges against Dennis and me are DISMISSED! After negotiations and full review of the merits of the case, the prosecutor offered misdemeanor.

There was no trial. Neither Dennis nor myself "cooperated" against anybody to reduce our plea agreement.

We were NEVER charged with steroid distribution or steroid possession nor were we convicted of any distribution or trafficking charge. We pleaded guilty to misdemeanor charge: CONSPIRACY TO POSSESS anabolic steroids for personal use.

After more than 2 years of reading and hearing "disturbing news" about Dennis and me (as being king pins of steroid distribution worldwide) I will have a chance to give specifics about the case and expose WHY were we even being investigated?



However, what is really important for me to point out is: Federal Government conducted most comprehensive investigation to date on IFBB professional bodybuilders in effort to find Dennis and myself guilty of wrongdoing.

Agents invaded the Arnold Classic (March 2004, Columbus Ohio) giving dozens of subpoenas to many top IFBB professional and NPC amateur bodybuilders. If Dennis and I were indeed distributors - these bodybuilders would be the most logical customers.

Hundreds of people in my home town (Temecula) and Fullerton (my work place) were questioned and both my home and my gym were put under the surveillance. My house was searched, my financial records reviewed. And I am sure many other aspects of comprehensive investigation were applied.

IF I was really doing what agents suspected, would I (we) be able to get out with misdemeanor charge "conspiracy to possess" and NOTHING ELSE?

Bodybuilding magazines will get a full story and this is only a brief statement with intention to stop more unnecessary rumors.

IOWA CITY, Iowa -- A pair of internationally known bodybuilders indicted two years ago in connection with a shipment of anabolic steroids from Thailand have pleaded guilty to conspiracy charges.

Milos Sarcev, a two-time winner of the Mr. Yugoslavia competition, and Denis Tyron James, a top-ten finisher in the 2004 Mr. Universe contest, each pleaded guilty to conspiracy to possess anabolic steroids, a misdemeanor, according to court documents.

Under plea agreements reached last week, Sarcev was fined $10,000 and James was fined $1,000, the minimum fine under the federal law. Both men also agreed to a year of unsupervised probation. In return, prosecutors dismissed two other felony charges contained in the original indictment.

The pleas wrap up a case that began two years ago with the indictment of Sarcev, James and a third man, Admir Kantarevic, a bodybuilder and personal trainer from Des Moines. The trio were accused of scheming to import and distribute illegal steroids from Thailand, where James lives.

Earlier this month, Kantarevic, 34, pleaded guilty to possession of steroids for receiving two packages mailed to him in the spring of 2003. In statements filed with U.S. District Court, James admitted arranging to mail steroids to Sarcev on Feb. 11, 2003. Sarcev admitted shipping steroids to Kantarevic in March 2003, according to court records.

Sarcev, who lives in California, is a friend and former training consultant of Victor Conte, founder of the Bay Area Laboratory Co-Operative, or BALCO. Conte was sentenced in October to four months in prison his role in a scheme to provide pro athletes, including baseball, football and track stars, with undetectable banned performance enhancing drugs.

Sarcev's attorney, Leon Spies, of Iowa City, declined to comment on the impact the crime could have on Sarcev's training and nutritional business. Spies also declined to explain why the fine imposed on Sarcev, 41, who won the Mr. Yugoslavia crown in 1986 and 1987 and Mr. Universe two years later, was 10 times that of James.

"Plainly it was a matter that brought him a lot of professional concern," Spies said Monday. "But to have it resolved on a misdemeanor level alleviated a lot of concerns both for Milos and those who work for him."

James, 36, nicknamed "The Menace," finished eighth in the 2004 Mr. Universe competition in Las Vegas. Telephone messages left Monday for his attorney, Paul Scott, of Clive, were not immediately returned.

According to statements made as part of Kantarevic's plea, Kantarevic asked and received from Sarcev a package mailed in January 2003. Months later, Kantarevic asked Sarcev for a second shipment.

During that conversation, Sarcev allegedly told Kantarevic that he would travel to Thailand, where James has a home, and "send something" addressed to Kantarevic's wife to avoid arousing suspicion. Sarcev also allegedly told Kantarevic to pay James for the steroids.



====================================================================================

DES MOINES, IA - Federal prosecutors say they have reached a deal with a Des Moines bodybuilder who was charged last year with importing and distributing illegal steroids.

Admir Kantarevic, 34, a former personal trainer, was one of three professional bodybuilders accused in a conspiracy to import anabolic steroids from Thailand in spring 2003.

Kantarevic was charged with conspiracy and possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids.

The other two men accused in the scheme include Milos Sarcev, who lives in California and is a two-time winner of the Mr. Yugoslavia competition, and Dennis James, who finished eighth in the 2004 Mr. Universe contest.

According to court documents, Kantarevic, 34, agreed to plead guilty to a lesser charge, possession of steroids, and to cooperate in the ongoing investigation and trial of James and Sarcev.

In return, federal prosecutors have agreed to dismiss two other charges contained in the original indictment.

There is no mandatory minimum sentence for the offense, but Kantarevic could face up to one year in prison, fines up to $100,000 and one-year probation, according to court records.

Under terms of the deal, Kantarevic will admit to receiving in January 2003 the first of two packages of steroids sent by Sarcev through the mail.

Two months later, Kantarevic asked Sarcev for a second shipment, according to court documents. During that conversation, Sarcev allegedly told Kantarevic that he would travel to Thailand, where James has a home, and "send something" addressed to Kantarevic's wife, Gordana, to avoid arousing suspicion. Sarcev also allegedly told Kantarevic he would have to pay James for the steroids.

According to the plea agreement, Kantarevic has acknowledged receiving on April 9, 2003, a package mailed from Thailand containing more than 21,400 units of steroids in oral form and 993 milliliters of liquid steroids.

The judge has not set a court date for Kantarevic to formally enter his plea.

Telephone messages left with Kantarevic's attorney, Alfredo Parrish, were not immediately returned Wednesday.

The trial for Sarcev and James, nicknamed "The Menace," is scheduled to begin Dec. 12 in federal court in Des Moines.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't understand, I thought all the pros took as and everybody knew about it. Why would these two be singled out and charged?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't understand, I thought all the pros took as and everybody knew about it. Why would these two be singled out and charged?


Well I'm not sure about this because yes they know about it and it's illegal but if it's just for personal use, I'm not sure what you will then get for it. OF course they hoped to catch them with 52.235.325.pills and bottles but they did not.
Everybody knows that famous trainers supply a.s. to athletes, so they decided to bust his ass and see what they had.


----------

